# Sub/Exp. partner needed in MD



## donduck (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a contract with a big customer with several locations in MD. I need help bidding and doing the work. I had only four locations last year and now I have 15. I have one truck and i can't do it all myself. Let me know if there is anyone interested in helping or know what I can do to handle this situation. Thanks Walt


----------



## 07RICH (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey were in Maryland are all your jobs at. I live in Carroll county and maybe looking for a little more work.


----------



## donduck (Dec 8, 2006)

I have 5 around Bel Air, a few near Columbia, and the rest in the Glen Burnie area


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

let me know if you need help near columbia. I have 3 large properties there.


----------



## donduck (Dec 8, 2006)

ok you can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

don where are you located? also where in columbia are the sites.


----------



## PM/FF (Feb 5, 2004)

I may be interested in the Bel Air sites. Where are they and what's the pay? I live north of Bel Air by about 15 minutes in Jarrettsville.

[email protected]


----------



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

A bit vague, and I'm sure this thread will draw everyone in, but we run a number of trucks throughout the area, Baltimore, Howard, Carroll, Anne Arundel, and Harford Counties. Would be glad to help if possible. Shoot me an email with your number and we can talk further.

-Rob

My Email Address


----------



## Tiller1240 (Dec 8, 2005)

Don, 
We may be able to work with you. We already have several sites in Glen Burnie and Bel Air. Shoot me an email and let me know what the properties are and what you are looking to pay and hopefully we can work something out. 

Thanks,
Gary
PerfiCut Lawn & Landscape, LLC


----------



## donduck (Dec 8, 2006)

My locations in Columbia are All Saints Rd, Dobbin Rd, and Snowden River.
I would like to get this nailed down soon, If anyone is interested in working with me call 410-977-3690 Walter. I can answer any questions, Thanks


----------

